# programador pic



## alexanderguida (May 4, 2006)

hola podrian ayudarme con un esquema sencillo de ALGUN PROGRAMADOR JMD para pic 16f84a
que sea sencillo para puerto serial... gracias.


----------



## maunix (May 4, 2006)

alexanderguida dijo:
			
		

> hola podrian ayudarme con un esquema sencillo de ALGUN PROGRAMADOR JMD para pic 16f84a
> que sea sencillo para puerto serial... gracias.



Pero tu mismo lo estas diciendo... programador JDM...
En fin, un google te ayudara pero si no la tienes tan facil fijate en www.pablin.com.ar

Saludos


----------



## alexanderguida (May 5, 2006)

gracias pero lo busque ya quiza no bien y por el tema de que algunos componentes no me son accesibles como los diodos zener quisiera conceguir uno con un 7805 y que funcione en ICPROG para un pic16f84a ya que hice el de pablin y no graba solo sirve para revision y borrado creo GRACIAS de nuevo.


----------



## pedro_pe (May 9, 2006)

Este es de pablin modificado, yo lo uso a las mil maravillas... pero es paralelo. El fet puede ser cualquiera canal N, y los diodos en la referencia del 7812 son para alcanzar los 13,5 volts de programación (unos 3 de 0,6 o dos de o,7 volts). Espero te sirva...


Saludos


----------



## alexanderguida (May 12, 2006)

ok gracias pedro me ayudo mucho y encontre un programador excelente que lleva el miniomo de componentes y es serial y no utiliza fuente es para un pic 16f84a si quieren el plano me lo piden..


----------



## pedro_pe (May 12, 2006)

No problem... para eso estamos!!!

Saludos y suerte con tu programador!!


----------



## microextremo (May 16, 2006)

bueno hubiera sido bueno que coloques el enlace del programador que encontraste... yo encontre uno aunque un poco tarde pero de todas maneras lo pongo para alguien que necesite información

http://www.jdm.homepage.dk/newpic.htm


----------



## fdesergio (May 17, 2006)

Saluidos a todos, definitivamente y despues de probar como 10 programadores que la verdad algunos fucnionan bien otros no ,me quedo con el ultimo que he armado es el PP2, revisenlo y se daran cuenta que es bueno, ademas  si se presenta algun problema nos ayudan a solucionarlo, bueno aca esta, chauuuuuuuuuu


http://213.97.130.124/progs/pp2/pp2.htm


----------



## alec (May 22, 2006)

Hola, alguien me podria decir como programar un pic 16f84. si tengo 4 variables fisicas (temperatura, humedad, velocidad viento e intensidad luminosa) ya acondicionadas las meto a un mux y despues a un adc, de ahi al pic, necesito el programa para controlar el mux y a suvez visualizar ya sea en LCD u displays dichas variables.


----------



## akyles (Jun 2, 2006)

Yo construir este programador compatible con JDM y me funciona muy bien, he programado hasta 16F877 sin problemas.

http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/indexsp.pl?pic_programmer.jps


----------



## maac2007 (Abr 4, 2007)

este link:


http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/digital/133201.html


----------



## Espatronic (Abr 24, 2008)

me sumo a la discusion! tengo el PIC16f877 y me interesa tener un programador pero que a su vez pueda usarlo para conectarle señales para probarlo (osea: una mini placa de desarrollo), lo que mas me interesa es el tema de la alimentacion exterior para asi programarlo y llevarlo a donde quiera! le agradezco su ayuda


----------



## dark089 (Ene 27, 2009)

pedro_pe          oyes con respecto alo de los diodos que ban con el regulador de 12v como los pido o k diodos son ya k me intereso armar ese programador solo eso me falta para empesar a armarlo


----------



## luky (Ene 27, 2009)

hola a todos:

estoy empezando a entrar en el "mundo del pic"  voy a intentar montar el programador que maac2007 propone, pero tengo alguna duda. en el esquema aparece un conector DB9, ¿que tiene que ser macho o hembra? ¿ para conectar el conector de la placa y el conector del pc, el cable de serie ¿tiene que ser cruzado o no ?

gracias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ene 27, 2009)

All estar en el 2009 ya algunas máquinas ya no vienen con puerto serial ni paralelo les recomiendo que armen uno USB. En este link tienen todo para armarlo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/


----------



## paizs (May 2, 2010)

este es el link
http://www.josepino.com/microcontroller/pic_programmer1


----------

